# Constant neglect of my choice.



## DayKnight (Nov 30, 2013)

This has been happening from the past two versions that even after disabling the update check, it still checks for the new version all the time.  *Disabled means disabled*!.

*TechJuniorNSA, PROUDLY!.*  27/06/2014


----------



## SKBARON (Nov 30, 2013)

If you're talking about windows update, disable the service.

P.S: Didn't notice it's in the gpu-z forum , my bad.


----------



## Frick (Nov 30, 2013)

SKBARON said:


> If you're talking about windows update, disable the service.



I assume the OP's talking about GPU-z. 

Anyway are you talking about that tooltip thing at the bottom?


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 30, 2013)

Could be gpuz,, but he should more specific So we dont have to guess


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> Could be gpuz,, but he should more specific So we dont have to guess




its in the gpu-z forum. narrows it down a little.


----------



## DayKnight (Dec 3, 2013)

Still no reply. Confirms the total gross neglect of the users choice and privacy.

I knew this was happening but I waited for new versions after new versions hopping that it is a mistake, which it is not. This is deliberate.

To everyone who likes to keep everything, at least related to their computer, in their hand, boycott this software.

Off goes this software from my PC.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2013)

DayKnight said:


> Still no reply. Confirms the total gross neglect of the users choice and privacy.
> 
> I knew this was happening but I waited for new versions after new versions hopping that it is a mistake, which it is not. This is deliberate.
> 
> ...


 
Oh noes. W1zzard might now know what hardware you have. Your life and choices of hardware are so very interesting compared to everyone else in the world who uses this software, I'm sure W1zzard takes an absolute personal interest in the exact details of your system.

But seriously, what makes you think checking for updates affects your privacy? What makes you think it shares any information at all???


----------



## Kaynar (Dec 3, 2013)

troll thread


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 3, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> troll thread


looks like that, i just feel its kinda not polite with that words


----------



## Frick (Dec 3, 2013)

How did you disable this anyway? I just disabled it and it does not check for updates now.

Meny (GPUz icon) -> check for updates -> No


----------



## DayKnight (Dec 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Oh noes. W1zzard might now know what hardware you have. Your life and choices of hardware are so very interesting compared to everyone else in the world who uses this software, I'm sure W1zzard takes an absolute personal interest in the exact details of your system.
> 
> But seriously, what makes you think checking for updates affects your privacy? What makes you think it shares any information at all???



Thanks for giving me a laugh.

Mr.'But seriously', either your post is a poor attempt at sarcasm or you are so naive that you think that this has something to do with the my hardware.

I dont need to tell you what I think and I will definitely not publish any of my findings here. I have been closely watching this 'game' for long time. You are pretty ignorant if you think I just blurted out, out of blue and without a clue and that I only checked it on my PC.

Are you involved in the development of GPU-Z?.

@Frick

That is the only way.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 3, 2013)

The first update checker that I had in GPU-Z blocked the whole program's operation with a window for the duration of the check, this has been changed a while ago to check in background, after program start, only when connection is available.

I simply forgot to remove the update checker options you mentioned.

The update check does not transfer any interesting data, it simply loads http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/index.php?version=1 and inspects the contents of that page. Nothing personal is submitted, well, your IP, because it has to connect to TPU somehow.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2013)

DayKnight said:


> I have been closely watching this 'game' for long time. You are pretty ignorant if you think I just blurted out, out of blue and without a clue and that I only checked it on my PC.


 


W1zzard said:


> it simply loads http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/index.php?version=1 and inspects the contents of that page. Nothing personal is submitted, well, your IP, because it has to connect to TPU somehow.


 
Better equip your -1 Charisma Tinfoil hat with +1 paranoia


----------



## DayKnight (Dec 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Better equip your -1 Charisma Tinfoil hat with +1 paranoia



Sad to see you can only come up with this.

Better not comment about and defend something you are not even sure about.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 3, 2013)

hmmmmm what is going on? I dont get it... lol....

OP can you be more specific please.... what kind of software is that? If it GPU-Z Wizzard already posted his comment...... if its not GPUZ then please do tell... enlighten me please


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 3, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Nothing personal is submitted, well, your IP, because it has to connect to TPU somehow.


 
We have a conspiracy on our hands!


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2013)

DayKnight said:


> Sad to see you can only come up with this.
> 
> Better not comment about and defend something you are not even sure about.



I'm sorry to see that you clearly have so much spare time on your hands, that you're going to complain about a feature which makes utilising W1zzard's software easier for both you and him, to keep things up to date and iron out bugs.
If you don't like the auto update feature, turn it off , or uninstall it, along with Windows, and every other piece of software on your PC that sends your data to some random databank for people to do nothing with. While you're at it, better throw your phone and credit cards away in case anyone checks to see where you shop and who you call.

You have your answer a few posts above
/Thread


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 3, 2013)

night.fox said:


> OP can you be more specific please.... what kind of software is that? If it GPU-Z Wizzard already posted his comment...... if its not GPUZ then please do tell... enlighten me please


The OP is talking about GPU-Z.

I think I've provided a sufficient explanation

0.7.4 gives me:






Looks like I already changed that dialog.

Edit: double checking if it really turns off the update check

Editedit: works for me


----------



## Frick (Dec 3, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Edit: double checking if it really turns off the update check



Ayep, it works as intended in 073 as well.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 3, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> The OP is talking about GPU-Z.
> 
> I think I've provided a sufficient explanation, if he wants to discuss specific the OP seems to be using an old version of GPU-Z, too.
> 
> ...




alright thanks..... this is every software....

one solution for OP, why dont you just use or configure your software firewall? Since win 7, windows firewall can be configured... better yet if you have router, why dont you configure that one instead? If you worry about privacy, the dont connect to internet at all ^_^.........


----------



## btarunr (Dec 3, 2013)

DayKnight said:


> Sad to see you can only come up with this.



Ask Google how to set firewall rules. Even Windows XP stock firewall gives you the ability to restrict Internet access to specific apps.


----------



## qubit (Dec 3, 2013)

GPU-Z is damned fine software used by lots users and reviewers and I've never had a problem with it. 

wizz has answered the update question now, anyway.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 3, 2013)

DayKnight said:


> ..To everyone who likes to keep everything, at least related to their computer, in their hand, *boycott this software.*



Oh, don't be so bloody childish.  If you don't want it, don't use it.  The idea of boycotting something that is free and you are not forced to use is quite redundant.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2013)

I was gonna make a joke and say theres only one thing I keep in my hand and it *aint* my computer but that sounded wrong.... at least for one of my hands anyway - hard to double click with no hands.


I think ive said enough.... I'll see myself out.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2013)

complains about bug in program thats already fixed

creator of program informs its fixed

ignores thread


ahh the bliss of the internet, where idiots are free to roam the wilderness.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 4, 2013)

Mussels said:


> ahh the bliss of the internet, where idiots are free to roam the wilderness.


 
Reminds me of the place you live


----------

